# Show us your backsides....of the MAB/MAM. ;)



## Antonia

I wanted something to grab your attention,  lol!  I love how the back of the MAB slouches down.  The front has more structure because of the flap.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
Here's my contribution for now....


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I wanted something to grab your attention,  lol!  I love how the back of the MAB slouches down.  The front has more structure because of the flap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879047
> View attachment 4879051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my contribution for now....


Be right back!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Dark grey
	

		
			
		

		
	



Emerald 
	

		
			
		

		
	



GE


Tomato
	

		
			
		

		
	



Cognac


SW black


Some kind of blue


White
	

		
			
		

		
	



Royal


Chocolate


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Dark grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879252
> 
> Emerald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879253
> 
> GE
> View attachment 4879254
> 
> Tomato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879255
> 
> Cognac
> View attachment 4879256
> 
> SW black
> View attachment 4879257
> 
> Some kind of blue
> View attachment 4879258
> 
> White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879260
> 
> Royal
> View attachment 4879262
> 
> Chocolate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879263


That is quite the mother load of backsides!!!  What is the first one?  I love the veining in the leather!  And, that SW is AMAZING...heck they're all amazing!  I might just have to do this tonight!!   Thank you for sharing @Shelby33 !!


----------



## Antonia

Antonia said:


> That is quite the mother load of backsides!!!  What is the first one?  I love the veining in the leather!  And, that SW is AMAZING...heck they're all amazing!  I might just have to do this tonight!!   Thank you for sharing @Shelby33 !!


Ok, my favorite one is the G/E!!!  That bag kills me everytime!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> That is quite the mother load of backsides!!!  What is the first one?  I love the veining in the leather!  And, that SW is AMAZING...heck they're all amazing!  I might just have to do this tonight!!   Thank you for sharing @Shelby33 !!


The first one is dark grey


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> The first one is dark grey


Love it!!!


----------



## Antonia

And the rest....


----------



## Antonia

My black MAB with FDL from Mercari is the slouchiest and flattest of all my bags!! I didn't bother taking pics of my gold mirror bag since it doesn't slouch, or my off white MAM.


----------



## Antonia

I'll have to take a pic of my SW black tomorrow!!


----------



## laurenrr




----------



## Antonia

laurenrr said:


> View attachment 4879515
> View attachment 4879516
> View attachment 4879517
> View attachment 4879518


Ohhhh I'm loving this last red one!!!     Thanks for joining in!!!


----------



## laurenrr

Antonia said:


> Ohhhh I'm loving this last red one!!!     Thanks for joining in!!!


That is a gradiant wine mab! It is one of my favorites!


----------



## Antonia

laurenrr said:


> That is a gradiant wine mab! It is one of my favorites!


Oh wow!!  It's beautiful...I can see why!!


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Dark grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879252
> 
> Emerald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879253
> 
> GE
> View attachment 4879254
> 
> Tomato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879255
> 
> Cognac
> View attachment 4879256
> 
> SW black
> View attachment 4879257
> 
> Some kind of blue
> View attachment 4879258
> 
> White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879260
> 
> Royal
> View attachment 4879262
> 
> Chocolate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879263


Love the dark grey and cognac!


----------



## laurenrr

Antonia said:


> I wanted something to grab your attention,  lol!  I love how the back of the MAB slouches down.  The front has more structure because of the flap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879047
> View attachment 4879051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my contribution for now....


Beautiful and cute idea for a  thread!


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Love the dark grey and cognac!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

SW Espresso


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> SW Espresso
> View attachment 4884534


Wow, that's a beautiful backside.....even though that sounded weird!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wow, that's a beautiful backside.....even though that sounded weird!


No I hear it all the time


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> No I hear it all the time


----------



## samfalstaff

You gals are hilarious!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> You gals are hilarious!


You always crack me up too @samfalstaff !!


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> SW Espresso
> View attachment 4884534


This is one gorgeous bag -LOVE the color


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> This is one gorgeous bag -LOVE the color


Thanks, me too! I haven't seen anything in this color before!


----------



## Antonia

Not sure if this was at the repair shop when I posted the other pics....here is SW backside


----------



## sdkitty

MAB navy


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> MAB navy
> View attachment 4902345


I love the leather on this bag!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I love the leather on this bag!!!


thank you.  this is a workshorse type bag.  nothing like rain is going to bother it


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> thank you.  this is a workshorse type bag.  nothing like rain is going to bother it


Yes, where the SW Sage Mattie is more delicate, this one you can throw around...not that you would do that-lol.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Yes, where the SW Sage Mattie is more delicate, this one you can throw around...not that you would do that-lol.


yes, this is the kind of leather that's pretty indescructible....but the SW leather seems to be tougher than it looks....it seems like something like a small water mark blends in


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> yes, this is the kind of leather that's pretty indescructible....but the SW leather seems to be tougher than it looks....it seems like something like a small water mark blends in


That's good to know....I've never had my SW Sage MAB out in the rain but I don't want to take a chance either-lol!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> That's good to know....I've never had my SW Sage MAB out in the rain but I don't want to take a chance either-lol!


haven't had my SW sage in the rain either but had it near drinks and it has gotten some minor exposure to liquids that way


----------



## Shelby33

I've had my SW black in the rain tons of times, but it's black and I never seem to have problems with that color.


----------



## Antonia

Will you check out my new backside?


----------



## Shelby33

Emerald MAM


----------



## shesnochill

Oh this is fun! Purse porn for sure. LOL


----------



## shesnochill

I shall participate shortly..


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

SW MAB backside


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> SW MAB backside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987985


Looks so smooth like could Just sit there pet the bag ha ha. Love the way it drapes like that!! I would keep both SW bags! There is nothing like it  ❤️


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Looks so smooth like could Just sit there pet the bag ha ha. Love the way it drapes like that!! I would keep both SW bags! There is nothing like it  ❤


LOL, I know....SW is the best (after glazed)   This one actually fits over my shoulder a little better than the one with the new handles because they're slightly stretched out.  Heyyyy, when are you going to post your MAB backsides??? Hmmmm????


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> LOL, I know....SW is the best (after glazed)   This one actually fits over my shoulder a little better than the one with the new handles because they're slightly stretched out.  Heyyyy, when are you going to post your MAB backsides??? Hmmmm????


Oh one of these days I will


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> LOL, I know....SW is the best (after glazed)   This one actually fits over my shoulder a little better than the one with the new handles because they're slightly stretched out.  Heyyyy, when are you going to post your MAB backsides??? Hmmmm????


How did I miss you getting 2 SW?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> How did I miss you getting 2 SW?


What are the chances??? I was looking for one for the longest time....then got it, went through hell with the handle situation....now I have another one!!  OMG!  We're all out of control!!  Calgon, take me away!!! (anyone remember that commercial??)


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> What are the chances??? I was looking for one for the longest time....then got it, went through hell with the handle situation....now I have another one!!  OMG!  We're all out of control!!  Calgon, take me away!!! (anyone remember that commercial??)


Ahem that commercial was way before my time


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Ahem that commercial was way before my time


This made me laugh out loud, thanks I needed that!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Black MAB


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB MAB


----------



## Antonia

Yay, nice to see some new 'backsides' on this thread!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Yay, nice to see some new 'backsides' on this thread!!


I’ll add some more soon lol


----------



## shesnochill

What a fun thread.


----------



## Antonia

Love how drapey it looks in the first pic!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Such a fun thread @Antonia !!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Grey MAB


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Brown Crock MAB


----------



## Antonia




----------



## Shelby33

SW chocolate MAB 


RBBW MAM 


Pebbled black MAM 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Wine MAM


----------



## Shelby33

GA MAB 


Periwinkle MAM 


Mocha/Stingray MAM


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> SW chocolate MAB
> View attachment 5043267
> 
> RBBW MAM
> View attachment 5043268
> 
> Pebbled black MAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043269
> 
> Wine MAM
> View attachment 5043270





Shelby33 said:


> GA MAB
> View attachment 5043284
> 
> Periwinkle MAM
> View attachment 5043292
> 
> Mocha/Stingray MAM
> View attachment 5043293



All beautiful bags with beautiful backsides!!!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> All beautiful bags with beautiful backsides!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> All beautiful bags with beautiful backsides!!!


@Shelby33 agree 100%!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> @Shelby33 agree 100%!!!


Thanks! I don't think anyone caught my bad joke, jeez should I show my actual backside


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! I don't think anyone caught my bad joke, jeez should I show my actual backside


 Actually,  I did see the back of the jeans-lol!!!!  You are too funny!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! I don't think anyone caught my bad joke, jeez should I show my actual backside



I caught it - I was amused lol


----------



## Antonia

Even though I've shown you my backside so many times,  I thought you might want to see it again!      SW black!!


----------



## Antonia

GE MAB


----------



## Jeepgurl76

BBW MAB


----------



## Antonia

MAM.. Not as drapey as a MAB but still wanted to show you my backside,  lol!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Even though I've shown you my backside so many times,  I thought you might want to see it again!      SW black!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116533


Oh no I already want to go back to mine!


----------



## Antonia

SW sage MAB


----------



## Shelby33

Resort black


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Resort black
> 
> View attachment 5578888


Love this-looks more brown than black in this photo!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Love this-looks more brown than black in this photo!!


It does!


----------



## sdkitty

black mab


----------



## Antonia

Berry MAB


----------

